

Zynga finally launches its critical mobile game New Words with Friends - floetic
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/09/after-six-months-of-testing-zynga-finally-launches-its-critical-mobile-game-new-words-with-friends/

======
jordanpg
I wonder why it was released as a new app instead of as a series of updates to
the old app? This seems like a risky rock of the boat for your most popular
product.

Also, I notice that the old app is no longer available for iOS or Android. In
Android, if you open the old one, it detects the new one and gives you the
option to use the old one or the new one.

